# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX موضوع متجدد فك شفرة sl3

## smartrrr

سلام عليكم 
هديه هيا أول مشاركة لدي في هذا المنتدى المغربي و أتمنى ان لا تكونى الاخيرة  
الموضوع هو مناقشة فك شفرة نوكيا sl3 بواسطة furce brut أو LBF  
بعد البحت في كتير من المنتديات لم اجد موضوع يروي عطشي ليهديهي الطريقة و الوسائل المستعملة فيها 
الموجود في المنتديات هو copie cole  
فل يكون هذا الموضوع نقاشا حولى هديهي الطريقة و ما هيا الإمكانية المستعملة  
أنواع البوكسات الداعمة ليهديهي العملية و ماهيا البوكس الاحسن  
أفضل ان أرى تجارب حقيقية و ليست تجارب لمنتديات أخرى  
شكرا لي أصحاب المنتدى

----------

